# Played with the rig today



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

So finally had a play with my new lens and my rig now as you can see from the photo its a right pain to try and edit out so was looking for some advise on how you would go about getting rid of it? the best option would be to get a new rig but i haven't got the money so any comments welcome guys


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Sorry dude can't help with the rig Q, but niiice R32 

Baz


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

Fantastic picture. I'd be petrified my SLR would fall off though.
How would a new rig not be in the picture?


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

Stunning pic fella. Cars looking awesome :thumb:


----------



## No_Fear (Oct 15, 2009)

very nice pic!


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

p3asa said:


> Fantastic picture. I'd be petrified my SLR would fall off though.
> How would a new rig not be in the picture?


its a different set up big boom pole and clamps under the car so its not obsurign any panels on the car  and the rig is very sturdy and i have no worries with the camera hanging off the side and im not going at any speed at all literally crawling very very slowly and 13 sec shutter


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

Might be worth a good Google mate, i've seen similar rigs photoshopped out on other forums.
Great photo by the way! Love the expression on the drivers face, one eye on the camera and one on the road 

p.s. This is a good site if you haven't seen it
http://www.rigshots.com.au/howto1.htm


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

that's going to be really, really difficult because of the closeness to the shutlines round the headlights. 

Bret


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Try taking a photo of the car from the same angle with similar settings but without the rig. You will have something to work from when retouching and might even be able to cut bits out and stick them on.


----------



## smalltrees (May 7, 2009)

*retouching...*

in Photoshop use the patch tool, to remove/replace large areas, clone stamp tool for smaller areas... use multiple layers, try not to do it all on one

be sure to check before shooting, to be sure you are not merging the rig with difficult areas... in this image the headlight, will the most difficult area... the top suction cup, moved closer to the center of the hood, so it does not interfere with the highlight...

preview the composition... have the rig cover itself, whenever possible... you can add another post to the rig, to slightly lower the rig, and raise the camera position... have another camera as a back-up, or better yet, a laptop, so you can swap-out the card, and preview the test images... you "know" it is going to be retouched-out, so just place it, in the easiest place... think of the rig, just like a light, in a lighting situation, you place it very carefully... I hope...

a quick paint job on the rig, to a similar color would also help... or a basic black... ( the metal parts only...)

longer boom arms, between suction cups, and the pivot points, would move them off the body... the additional boom arm, could bring the camera back closer to the car for composition... a boom, away from the boom/rig...

planning... planning... planning...

great shot...


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

cheers dude taken all of that in! they dont do longer arms for this rig which is annoying as i would like to get a bit more distance from teh car and yeah its tricky with this set up but really got my eye on another rig but its the better part of £800


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

... use a collar and get an extension arm from b-hague...

also: rig is essentially 4 x 1m alu tube sections that screw into one another. Why pay lots of cash for that?

Bret


----------



## FurioAL (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi guys i look at quite a lot of stuff on here but have never posted, i wanted to post this on my account but it i am still waiting for it to be activated by a moderator so i am using my brothers.

with regard to rigs that shot it is great lovely and sharp but a bit of pain to edit. I had a very quick go and this was what i came up with (litterally 5 - 10mins) could make it much better if i had time. i just used the clone tool. If you are planing on using the same rig set up more i would recommend taking a tripod with you then when you have finished your moving shots set the tripod up to the exact same heigh and angle, place the camera on it and remove the rig. then capture some static shots that way you can just added them as another layer on PS i will take no more the 2 minutes to cover the rig.

anyways here is my very quick attempt which is by no means perfect










cheers
james (jungle_jim)


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

dude that is awesoem made my day seeign that!!! i need to practise my clone skills


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Dec 6, 2009)

my accounts activated now yay lol, no worries buddy.

i have done a bit of rig work myself, was in the process of converting my suction rig to an undercar one but never got a chance to fully test it before the weather became crap

as the www.automotiverigs.com setup looks ace but is expensive










and a few samples just using my diy suction rig (cost me £50 to make), although i never got the chance to use it enough over the summer to get shots i was really happy with





































cant wait for better weather so i can give them another go
cheers
James


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I'll have to get something sorted soon, I need one of these for the lake in Feb. Jim, how's yours done?

Bret


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Dec 6, 2009)

my suction one was done on the cheap, bought an aluminum mast of ebay it comes in 4 x 5ft sections, the top having fluted ends to it can fit inside the bottom of the next pole. (i drilled these to allow bolts to be fitted to stop the tubes from seperating) Then i just bought some glass lifting suction pads off ebay. at somepoint i will upgrade my rig and get avenger suction cups and superclamps but in the meantime this works ok


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

cheers for posting pictures, i was curious as to how the rig works that comes from under the car. 

is that your tripod you have secured to the aluminium pole?


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Dec 6, 2009)

ksm1985 said:


> cheers for posting pictures, i was curious as to how the rig works that comes from under the car.
> 
> is that your tripod you have secured to the aluminium pole?


that isnt the under car rig mate, i only use the suction mount rig (as seen above) on bonnets, roof and boot

and yeah i just secured the tripod using various jubilee clip and exhaust mounts and cable ties etc


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

sorry i got confused thinkin you took this one aswell lol

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b328/8bitgeneration/3-35.jpg


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Dec 6, 2009)

i did mate lol first of all i was using suction mounts like this










which when is on the car looks like this pic (not mine just an example)









but i have started to convert my suction rig into an undercar rig like the £1000 automotiverigs.com rigs

this is mine so far, but not quite finished









it attaches like this



















and then the pole just clamps to the bracket.

it works on the same principle as the pinch rail kit from automotiverigs.com


----------

